

Ask HN: Where do you buy your non-DRM ebooks from? - aik

I'm thinking about buying an ebook reader, but have trouble justifying it with ebook prices sometimes being more than paperback costs, especially since they have DRM and are not lendable.<p>What are your thoughts on this and where do you get your ebooks from?
======
mikecane
Most people with some skills buy the DRMed books and use Python scripts to
strip the DRM. It's not that hard to do.

------
mrduncan
A lot of publishers offer DRM-free ebooks if you purchase directly from them.

For example:

<http://oreilly.com/ebooks/>

<http://pragprog.com/frequently-asked-questions/ebooks>

